# مقدمه عن شهادة Prince 2 لادارة المشاريع الاحترافية



## ابوصـــــالح (15 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعضاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أقدم لحضراتكم نبذه مختصرة عن شهادة Prince 2 لادارة المشاريع الاحترافية، سائلا المولى العلي القدير ان يجعل في هذا الموضوع النفع والفائدة للجميع

اولا: ما هي Prince 2 لادارة المشاريع الاحترافية؟
هي شهادة لادارة المشاريع معتمده من قبل جمعية ادارة المشاريع البريطانية، وبرنامجها ومنهجها معد من قبل المكتب الحكومي التجاري البريطاني، نشأت في سنة 1975 ميلادية ثم تطورت وتغير مسماها الى ان وصلت الى ما هي عليه الان ابتداءً من سنة 1996 ميلادية.
PRINCE2 هي كلمة اختصار لـ PRojects IN Controlled Environments اي المشاريع في بيئة محكمة.
كما انها مجموعة من العمليات التي تهدف الى ادارة المشاريع في بيئة محكمة، فهي تعتبر منهج لادارة المشاريع داخل منظمة ما.

ثانيا: على ماذا تركز؟
يركز هذا المنهج على خمس صفات رئييسية وهي:
1- التركيز على مبررات العمل التجاري
2- تنظيم هيكل محدد لفريق إدارة المشروع 
3- منهج التخطيط على اساس المنتج
4- تقسيم المشروع إلى مراحل يمكن السيطرة عليه والتحكم فيه 
5- مرونه تطبيقها على مستوى مناسب لكل مشروع. 

ثالثا: نوع الشهادات؟
للراغب في الحصول على هذه الشهاده فهناك نوعين من الشهادات الاولى هي PRINCE2 Foundation وهي شهاده تأسيسية تشهد بأن المتقدم على علم ودراية بمنهج ادارة المشاريع المعتمد 
والثانية هي PRINCE2 Practitioner وهي تشهد بأن المتقدم لديه الكفاءه والمؤهل لادارة المشاريع بإتباع منهج ادارة المشاريع المعتمد

رابعا: ما الفرق الرئيس بين PRINCE2 و PMP ؟
كلا منهما عبارة عن منهج رصين معتمد من قبل جمعيات دولية لادارة المشاريع
الا نه ومن وجهة نظر شخصية يكمن الاختلاف في كون ان PMP ترشد الفرد لكيفية ادارة المشاريع بينما PRINCE2 ترشد المنظمة في كيفية ادارة المشاريع

خامسا: من اين احصل على المزيد من المعلومات حول PRINCE2 ؟

http://www.prince2.com/default.asp

واخيرا ان شاء الله في فتره لاحقة سأقوم بشرح مبسط عن عمليات PRINCE2 في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخ ابوصالح
انا عايز اضيف
ان الموقع الخاص بالشهادة ممكن تقدم فيه طلب انهم يبعتولك ال brochure 
الخاص بالشهادة بالبريد وهما هيبعتوه على العنوان اللى انت هتكتبه
انا عملت كده وجالى تأكيد منهم بالايميل انهم شحنوا الكتيب فعلا لكن لسه ماستلمتوش
بالنسبة لتكلفة الحصول على الشهادة وده شئ يهم كل الناس فتكلفتها تقريبا ضعف تكلفة ال PMP ومنهجية الحصول على الشهادة مختلفة عن ال PMP لكن تشبه لحد كبير شهادات جمعية هندسة التكاليف AACE مثل شهادة CCE/CCC او PSP يعنى كورس وامتحان فى ميعاد محدد وليس مثل ال PMP انت ممكن تحدد الميعاد فى اى وقت

يبقى اضافة ان ال PRINCE2 فيه شركات بتفضلها عن ال PMP اذا توافرت الشهادتين وهى الشركات الانجليزية التى تطبق النظام الانجليزى فى ادارة المشروعات وليس النظام الامريكى وبينهما فارق.

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الفاضل مرة اخرى


----------



## eng_houssam (16 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك مشرفنا على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## mustafasas (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و لكن هل معني ان الامتحان في وقت معين انني لازم اتواجد في مكان معين لتادية الامتحان و الا ممكن عن طريق النت


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا 
أرجو الاستفاضة
جزاك الله خير أبو صالح


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة اخي الكريم د ابو صالح

واتمنى عليك ان تسهب اكثر في شروحات تلك المنهجية العلمية 
التي يمكن ان نستفيد منك فيها كثيرا 

حيث اننا قد درسنا منهجية pmi
واذا كانت هناك اخرى فانها ستثرينا وستزيدنا علما خصوصا اذا كانت بشكلها التطبيقي 
الذي يمكن تقديمه الى جموع المهندسين الزملاء


وسأتابع معك للاستفادة الشخصية 


كل الشكر لك 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشكر لكل من ساهم وشكر وشجع وقرأ هذا الموضوع واسأل الله الفائدة لي ولكم

لقد آثرت نقاش عمليات PRINCE 2 في موضوع مستقل وهو موجود في الرابط التالي
دعوة للنقاش: عمليات PRINCE 2 تحت المجهر

احب ان أوضح انه يجب علينا ان لا ندخل في المنافسة بين الشركات التي تؤطر وتنظر لعمليات ادارة المشاريع وانما ان نستفيد من تنافسهم بشكل ايجابي للوصول الى المعرفة والممارسة المثالية

والمهم في الأمر هو ان نعرف حقيقةً اهمية كل منهجية ومتى نستخدمها، فرأيي الشخصي هو ان PMBOK هو كتاب رئيس في عمليات ادارة المشاريع ومهم لكل من يريد ان يكون له باع في علم او ممارسة ادارة المشاريع فهو يحتوي على كامل الشروحات والعمليات الثانوية لكل عملية رئيسية من عمليات ادارة المشاريع كما انه يحتوي على تقسيم المشروع الى مراحل وكل مرحلة قد تم ربطها باهم العمليات التي تحدث خلالها، وبالتالي فهو مرجع قوي وتأسيسي

اما PRINCE2 فهو مرحلة أخرى تتحدث عن المنهجية بمعنى كيفية نمارس ادارة المشاريع داخل منظمة ما او مؤسسة ما، هنا المسألة ليست فردية وانما هو نظام موحد للشركة. فمثلا تشكيل الهيكل الاداري للمشروع في PMBOK مشروح على اكثر من نوع ويرجع القرار لفريق العمل في تشكيل الهيكل الانسب لمشروعهم، بينما PRINCE2 يقترح هيكل معين لا تغيير فيه (فهنا نلاحظ ان PMBOK يعطي المعرفة، اما PRINCE2 فيعطي حلا محددا، يعني منهجية معينة)

اليوم الشركات تتجه الى تطبيق منهجية PRINCE2 والسبب انها منهجية غير مكلفة وتتماشى مع جميع انواع المشاريع وهي متاحة للجميع برسوم معقولة جدا، كما انه هناك ميزة نوعية وهي ان PRINCE2 تعطي مانيوال (كاتلوج) لكيفية تطبيق المنهجية من الالف الى الياء وبشكل دقيق وسهل، ويبقى على الشركة التطبيق فقط

مع العلم ان الشركة اذا ما ارادت ان تتعاقد مع احد المكاتب الاستشارية لتشكيل منهجية ادارة مشاريع خاصة بها ستتكلف بمبالغ كبيرة مقارنة باستخدامها للمصدر الشبه مفتوح وهو PRINCE2


----------



## تامر سكورى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (27 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكركم لطرح هذا الموضوع لما له من اهميه في مجال المشاريع الانشائيه وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud sultan (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد وتعرفنا من خلاله على معلومات جديده جزاك الله خير


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر الأخ الفاضل أبو صالح لعرضه الممتاز لشهادة Prince2

وأقدم لمن يود تحميل كتاب

Managing	Successful	Projects	with	PRINCE2 

هذا الرابط

http://www.mininova.org/tor/3071043

والله الموفق


----------



## بودى59 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الهامة
واحب ان اوضح انه فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان نهتم بدراسة ادارة المشروعات على منهجية احد المدرستين الاوربية أو الامريكية . فالأخ الحاصل على شهادة PMP يمكنه مواصلة الدراسة بنفس المعهد والحصول على PgMP وهى ادارة برنامج من عدة مشروعات أرجوا ان يوضح لى أحد الاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع عن مدى صحة ماذكرت علما بأنى PMP واحلم بالمزيد تحياتى


----------



## Jalmood (9 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ALMANSOUR (16 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## ArchitectAmr (17 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد استفدت حقا من هذه المعلومات ....................... شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## nofal (4 يناير 2010)

ألاخ بودى59 جزاك الله خيرا وأعتقد أن المعنى هو program manager وهو المسؤول عن عدة مدراء مشاريع .


----------



## Hassan kimithri (13 يناير 2010)

*جميل جدا هذا الموضوع ارجو التوضيح عن مكان و زمان الامتحان وهل هو مناسب لحملة الماجستير فى ادارة *
*المشاريع الهندسية و ما هى سنوات الخبرة المطلوبة .

جزاك الله خير أبو صالح*​


----------



## لابتووووب (2 مارس 2010)

مشكووور اخوي المشرف على المعلومات القيمه .... 
ماهي المعاهد التي تعطي هذا النوع من الكورسات مع العلم اني مهندس خريج
وهل هناك معاهد في الدول العربيه 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 مارس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا اخي لابتوب

للاسف لا تكثر المعاهد في النطقه العربية ولكن اعتقد انه هناك معهد واحد في دبي ومعاهد اخرى في مصر

عموما تقدر تصل لهذه المعلومه عن طريق الموقع الرسمي للبرنس 2


----------



## Hassan kimithri (9 مارس 2010)

اخى ابو صالح لم استطع الحصول على العنوان التالى عن طريق الويب المذكور اعلاه 

Managing Successful Projects with PRINCE2
هل هناك رابط اخر رجو المساعدة و لك جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## محمد م س شعيب (22 مارس 2010)

حياك الله أخي الفاضل أبوصالح ...علي هذا التقديم الرائع ...لكني أود أن أسألك لو تكرمت عن الشهادات ذات 

العلاقة التي تمنحها ( الأكاديمية العربية البريطانية للتعليم العالي ) مثل PMP Practitioner وMasre degree in PM وعنوانها هو [email protected] 
أرجو التكرم بالإفادة ...

لك التقدير أخي أبو صالح


----------



## virtualknight (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## يسرى191 (9 مايو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز و مهم جدا بارك اله فيك اخى الكريم و اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يسرى191 (31 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع ده رائع جدا جدا يا جماعة و يا ريت لوفيه تفاصيل أكثر فأكثر عنه و بارك الله فى صاحب الموضوع


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (1 أغسطس 2010)

*اخى العزيز لم استطع الحصول على العنوان التالى عن طريق الويب المذكور اعلاه 

Managing Successful Projects with PRINCE2
هل هناك رابط اخر برجاء المساعدة و لك جزيل الشكر و الاحترام*​


----------



## سيف الحكمة (6 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات مهمة جدا ، شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Yaser Nasr (8 أغسطس 2010)

*Engineering Manager Professional Certification*

اخي العزيز هل لديك اي معلومه عن الدورات التالية :

(Associate Engineering Manager (AEM 
*(Professional Engineering Manager (PEM ارجو الرد وشكرا*


----------



## احمدهارون (11 أغسطس 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (23 أغسطس 2010)

لابتووووب قال:


> مشكووور اخوي المشرف على المعلومات القيمه ....
> ماهي المعاهد التي تعطي هذا النوع من الكورسات مع العلم اني مهندس خريج
> وهل هناك معاهد في الدول العربيه
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


 اخى الفاضل فى معهد فى الدوحه وهو
EduTec
Doha, Maamoura, Almaadeed St. - Near Cambridge School​​


وده مركز بيعطى شهادة الدراسه 35 ساعه اللى مطلوبين للحصول على شهادة بى ام بى


----------



## الطموح3 (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المشرف ابو صالح جزاك الله خير على الشرح الذي قدمته ولي سؤال هل يشترط للحصول على pmpان يكون الشخص مهندس أي لازم تكون شهادته الجامعية مهندس أم ان مجال العمل والخبرة والممارسة تؤهله للحصول على ال pmp


----------



## الطموح3 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً د. أبو صالح


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلا*


----------



## سناء سام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن تحكولي عن شهادة السيسكو وكيف شغلها وهل هي مشجعة انو اخدها ولا لا 
(بقصد شبكات طبعا )


----------



## Haneen Alaa (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## everywhere (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مهم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع


----------

